# Make your fireplace happy with the KFC Chicken-scented firelog...



## kleenex (Dec 13, 2018)

https://www.kfc.com/fire-log


----------



## Janet H (Dec 13, 2018)

kleenex said:


> https://www.kfc.com/fire-log



lololol.

from the website:



> *Made with 100 percent recycled materials*, the KFC 11 Herbs & Spices Firelog from Enviro-Log is dramatically less wasteful and significantly more effective at making your home smell like fried chicken than burning actual fried chicken.



Great way to use up leftovers


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2018)

Nothing like making the firemen hungry as they put out the creosote fire.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 13, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Nothing like making the firemen hungry as they put out the creosote fire.



Maybe they will stop off at a KFC on the way back for takeout


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 13, 2018)

Make your home smell like dirty grease and dead chickens...


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2018)

Hmm, remind me not to order the fried chicken at Rock's place.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 13, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Hmm, remind me not to order the fried chicken at Rock's place.


 LOL. We don't deep fry anything..lol. Just Frozen Waffle fries in Canola oil..
There are dead chicken parts every where, though..just to warn you...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 13, 2018)

That aroma!, someone go buy some KFC!


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 14, 2018)

There is a seasonal restaurant nearby, and when the wind is blowing from the wrong direction we get the "aroma" from their deep fryer.  I would never want to deliberately stink up my house with it.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 14, 2018)

Sold Out!


----------



## kleenex (Dec 14, 2018)

Now if you were one of the lucky few to get your hands on the extra special fire log.

https://burgerking.se/

The people over at Burger King Sweeden have this fireplace screen for sale:







The price is roughly 100 bucks USA.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 14, 2018)

The building's on fire with people still in it...


----------



## kleenex (Dec 14, 2018)

roadfix said:


> The building's on fire with people still in it...



They are getting flame-broiled


----------



## Caslon (Dec 17, 2018)

Not so petty a vent. Nov 21st  Amazon released a statement that they were informing some customers about email addresses having been inadvertently given out. I've gotten more spam emails since then, and it's not letting up. It's more than a little suspicious when I get the same 3 spam emails grouped together.  Amazon said they have terminated the account of that 3rd party seller, but the cat may have been let out of the bag. It's not the fault of a legit seller like 1000bulbs..com, but getting spammed day in and day out from them tells me an email spammer is directing people to their site for personal gain. I believe this is a direct result of Amazon's goof.  Amazon refuses to release any further details about this matter.  Too little, too late Amazon.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 17, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Not so petty a vent. Nov 21st  Amazon released a statement that they were informing some customers about email addresses having been inadvertently given out. I've gotten more spam emails since then, and it's not letting up. It's more than a little suspicious when I get the same 3 spam emails grouped together.  Amazon said they have terminated the account of that 3rd party seller, but the cat may have been let out of the bag. It's not the fault of a legit seller like 1000bulbs..com, but getting spammed day in and day out from them tells me an email spammer is directing people to their site for personal gain. I believe this is a direct result of Amazon's goof.  Amazon refuses to release any further details about this matter.  Too little, too late Amazon.


A legitimate beef, for certain! But I’m wondering why you posted it in a thread about KFC fireplace logs?


----------



## Caslon (Dec 17, 2018)

Sorry, thought I was in the petty vents thread.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 17, 2018)

...an honest mistake


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 17, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Sorry, thought I was in the petty vents thread.


No biggie. I figured that’s what happened.

Hope you can get your email troubles resolved. What a PITA! And potentially dangerous as well!


----------



## Caslon (Dec 17, 2018)

kleenex said:


> Now if you were one of the lucky few to get your hands on the extra special fire log.
> 
> https://burgerking.se/
> 
> The people over at Burger King Swesden have this fireplace screen for sale:



I've saved that pic. Thanks. My brother was part owner of a BK and district manager for years. I'll have to kid him with that fireplace screen for sale. 

Roadfix's reply is kinda funny.  "The building's on fire with people still in it..."


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 18, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_IObytvgtQ


----------



## Caslon (Dec 18, 2018)

A questionable  source of heat in starvation conditions.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 18, 2018)

Caslon said:


> A questionable  source of heat in starvation conditions.



I post replied but am not  sure of my above reply  What was the topic?


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 18, 2018)

??   The topic is KFC scented firelogs....


----------



## Caslon (Dec 18, 2018)

Read back if you're overly alarmed. I posted wrongly.   

I wish my brother had a wood burning fireplace rather than gas, I'd have ordered one as a gag gift.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 18, 2018)

Caslon said:


> I wish my brother had a wood burning fireplace rather than gas, I'd have ordered one as a gag gift.



I got rid of the gas log setup in our gas fireplace and just burn duraflame logs now, mostly to create ambiance.   Maybe some day I'll try the KFC logs just for fun...


----------



## buckytom (Dec 19, 2018)

I bought peat logs from Ireland a few years ago to burn on St Patrick's day when we were having company. I was going for an authentic ambience.

Peat logs smell a lot like hot road tar. The house smelled like I invited over a road crew with a screed plate going full speed.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 19, 2018)

Although they're completely sold out you can get them on Ebay now for $100 per log...


----------

